# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Stichting RMPI

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Stichting RMPI (kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie in Zuid-Holland-Zuid)
Boerhaavelaan 2
Barendrecht

Bezoek de website van Stichting RMPI


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Stichting RMPI.*

----------

